

Microsoft, here's my offer - mittermayr
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/80f979fdd692

======
aleprok
How can someone say, "You own an operating system brand (Windows) that 91% of
all computer owners in the world have installed on their system (June 2013).
How is this not awesome?"

The customers do not even make the decision of buying Microsoft Windows
operation system, but that is the only thing being sold to them alongside the
Personal Computers they want. Personally I have pretty much only hate for
Microsoft, but I can not argue if this statement is awesome when the statement
is at least in my mind absolutely wrong.

~~~
ScottWhigham
_The customers do not even make the decision of buying Microsoft Windows
operation system_

Oh pish posh - that's just not true, not in any way, shape, or form. If we're
talking about "regular people" buying computers (mom, dad, etc), they
absolutely choose Windows when they go to the "computer store", play around on
a new PC, and walk out with it. How can you act as if they had no choice? The
Apple Store opened almost a decade ago yet these people chose Windows as their
OS instead. If we're talking "enterprise/company employees", it's likely that
their base OS was pre-chosen for them but, that said, at some point a higher
up IT person chose Windows because of Apple's choices 20+ years ago w/ respect
to having servers and networking being first class citizens of the
OS/environment.

You can hate MSFT all you want but to act as though, 91% of the time, people
did not make a decision is just willfully ignorant or foolish.

~~~
aleprok
Oh pish posh - maybe it is not completely true, but as far as I have seen it
is.

The Apple versus Microsoft computer decision for regular people buying
computers is more about the price of the computer than the operation system.
If you ever go and work on the other side of the "computer store" you should
see that most of the customers do come to buy a computer and not an operation
system and often they do not even understand how powerful computer they need.

Of course there are those who have heard that Apple computers are good and buy
Apple because of that, but those who do not have money for Apple computers do
buy Microsoft computers because they do not have other choice at least here in
Finland as we do not have any Linux or BSD computers on sale and probably
never have had one on a regular home electronics store at least I have not
seen.

It is also such a fiasco trying to sell Windows 8 computers when the customers
who do not have money for Apple computers do not want Windows 8 because of the
bad rumors which have gone really far and even beyond. They only decide to buy
these Windows 8 computers because we do not have any Windows 7 computers on
sale anymore and they are not ready to buy another operation system because
they know someone on their family will pirate Windows 7. Those who do not know
how to replace Windows 8 are stuck with it.

So where does a regular customer have the option to decide the operation
system for the hardware they want in the store? There is only Microsoft until
customer has enough cash to pay for Apple.

Oh boy I forgot about Chrome OS. It's cheap and people buy it because of the
cheap price, but the return amount has been pretty damn high, because Chrome
OS just can not do what those little more advanced computer users want like
native gaming. Even the regular people want to install some game like diablo 2
on their system.

Of course in enterprise the decision is done, because these IT persons do know
the options exists, but regular customers usually do not.

I am saying that the decision for customer to select different operation
systems has been made for them for quite some time by the computer
manufacturers.

------
a3n
The experience with multiple accounts and having to cancel via support to
avoid a credit card charge also happened to me.

His list, especially the multiple accounts issue, makes Microsoft sound like a
government, in the worst way. It's a good thing they don't have weapons.

~~~
mittermayr
My list was just a set of random things that popped up while I was typing,
there is so much more where this came from. I wonder how big it would get if
we would setup and collect all of it. Like, have a startup that just focuses
on collecting hate and redistributing it to quality programs in these
enterprises.

